# imagin.ro



## .ral:cr (Apr 23, 2007)

hi all.

i want to promote my service here. 
it's a flash photo gallery free to use.

some specifications:
- multiple albums and subalbums
- easy to update, just create folders and upload your photos
- admin panel directly in the gallery
- 6 kind of transitions
- hide albums without deleting them
- posibility to post messages in each album
....

if you feel interested visit the gallery site here: http://imagin.ro

and a sample of the gallery in action here: http://cristi.imagin.ro


----------



## .ral:cr (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm, i see no interests in reading this section of the forum.


----------

